

Commented Version of a LaTeX File to Create PDF ebooks & A6 Booklets - RBerenguel
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/12/commented-version-of-latex-file-to.html

======
carlzlhu
I love this, RBerenguel. Thank you so much for sharing this.

~~~
RBerenguel
Wow Carl, you are really welcome. If you have any question or suggestion for
the comments, please ask :)

